# Returning TB without void sticker



## nefariusmdk (Oct 7, 2011)

A couple months back I bought and replaced the grey plastic shell of my TB. Despite the fact that I do have complete protection, I didn't want to hand in my phone over a cracked shell. However, upon repairing it myself, I messed up the void sticker, and could no longer put it back.

Fast forward to today. My touch screen is now cracked. I want to just send this back, but I'm worried about what will happen if they don't find the void sticker. Any thoughts on what I should do?


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

If you're sending it back under an insurance, it'll be fine. If you're doing it under a warranty plan, then that's just the risk you have to take. They'll either send it back to you without fixing/replacing or they'll charge you for the expense of repairing it (or for a new device), which could come out to be in the $100 dollar or so range to repair and much for for the whole new device.

Your other option is to just buy a screen + digitizer combo put together for around $60ish. Those are pretty easy to put together as they're one piece.


----------



## nefariusmdk (Oct 7, 2011)

Thanks yarly, definitely considering just fixing the screen myself, as I've had issues getting a replacement/refurbished phone in the past.

I have total equipment coverage from Verizon for $6.99 a month. However after looking through it, I don't know whether it's insurance or an extended warranty. It says it's with Asurion, so I'll check their website.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

nefariusmdk said:


> Thanks yarly, definitely considering just fixing the screen myself, as I've had issues getting a replacement/refurbished phone in the past.
> 
> I have total equipment coverage from Verizon for $6.99 a month. However after looking through it, I don't know whether it's insurance or an extended warranty. It says it's with Asurion, so I'll check their website.


That's insurance if you have that and you would pay $100 deductible (I have never used it, but I believe you're stuck paying that) and they would fix it. It would still be cheaper to fix the screen yourself though if you feel you're up to doing it.


----------



## nativi (Jul 23, 2011)

Hey yes you will pay the $100 deductible but they send you a replacement you send them a broken phone.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Texas_T-Bolt (Sep 25, 2011)

Yea dude u better off replacing the screen I had gone threw three screen cause of dead spots so now I'm on my fourth screen which I hope don't go bad. I had a simple case on it so now I have my wanna be otterbox case but it less bulky then the actual otterbox. But before you replace the screen buy some adhesive tape on eBay while ur added so the screen will bond to the back plate and plastic housing.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------

